# Arse backward Archbar project



## mike j (Dec 20, 2014)

This all started with a seat that I grabbed during the 0709 frenzy at Copake, fall 2013. A guy put out a couple of crates with five dollar pre war seats & twenty five dollar kero lamps. ( I happened to be in the right place at the right time) In the ensuing malay, which lasted at matter of seconds, scored two of each. This seat was the prize. Have been looking for a bike for it. This fall at Trexlertown, the same guy is there, but he's doubled his prices. So I dug deep & picked up this,what looks like a Fauber chainring.


----------



## mike j (Dec 20, 2014)

At Dudley last month & picked up this, what I think is a 1917 to 27, no serial # Columbia.( Experts, please feel free to interject ). Bri in Ri, Yankeedoodler & a couple of other Cabers were there when I bought it & were very gentlemanly, one of the many things that I like about that show. Blunts & tires came w/ it ( or the other way around ). Hoping to make this one a really nice rider. Frame looks like it was professionally painted around twenty years ago, + or - ten. Hoping for a nice winter project, along with fixing some screw ups.


----------



## mike j (Dec 25, 2014)

The sun finally came out on Christmas morning. Able to get some half decent photos, thus showcasing my rudimentary photography skills. I think a decent shot of the seat that started this.


----------



## mike j (Jan 18, 2015)

*Where the magic happens...*

...or whatever. It looks even scarier from the outside. My "cabin" in the woods, the riff raff stay away so far. Painted & pinstriped. Brought the chain ring, cranks, seat post & head caps down to Mara plating & polishing in Newark N.J.About a 45 min. drive. Price was very reasonable & they said I can pick up next week, what's better n' that. Looking to make this one my main rider.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks nice! Are you going to do any paint detail work? Box pin stripes or darts?


----------



## mike j (Jan 18, 2015)

A little of both are done. Although it isn't too elaborate as my hand pinstriping is still a bit rudimentary. It has improved greatly though, because of info. obtained on it here. Especially thanks to Kunzog & Cyclesalvage for their input on the subject. Will post this week when I get the plated pieces back (I hope).


----------



## mike j (Jan 23, 2015)

Plated pieces back, starting to put it all back together.


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 23, 2015)

Rub that bike in that riff raff shop of his last weekend swappin parts looks freakin AWESOME thats for sure don't know how he does it but where there's a will there's a way.  Mike congrats can't wait to see what the end looks like.


----------



## mike j (Feb 17, 2015)

Got these great cross braced handlebars, I think they're perfect. Was hoping to pickup a head badge & better stem up at Dudley this weekend. Can't wait to get out & ride.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 17, 2015)

Fantastic job you did there Mike love that lil wrench that's gotta be your signature mark to your bike looks like it belongs there.


----------



## mike j (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks Syclesavage, but the hanging wrench idea, I got from Tailhole, who, I believe started the trend.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 18, 2015)

*magic happens....*



mike j said:


> ...or whatever. It looks even scarier from the outside. My "cabin" in the woods, the riff raff stay away so far. Painted & pinstriped. Brought the chain ring, cranks, seat post & head caps down to Mara plating & polishing in Newark N.J.About a 45 min. drive. Price was very reasonable & they said I can pick up next week, what's better n' that. Looking to make this one my main rider.




I love how this is coming together. When I saw this pic I thought you were putting Gold "Skirts and guard" on this frame.... I have seen it done.... I am glad you didn't do that to this frame.
NOT that theres anything Wrong with that....!  Nice job!


----------

